# Heritage Nibs



## Fibonacci (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been looking for a better nib for my carry pen.  I asked around about more flexible nibs a few weeks ago, but they all seemed out of my price range.  I ended up getting a fine heritage nib from Exotics that I installed a couple days ago.  Having used it for a while, I am very impressed.

At first, it would not stay in the housing.  The IPG I took out was about 1/32" longer than the new one, but that did not turn out to be the problem.  When I laid the two nibs side by side, I discovered that the IPG had a slightly larger radius on the feed end.  I flattened that end of the Heritage nib ever so slightly to make them match and it went in and stayed perfectly.

It holds a nice smooth line, has good thickness control, and writes very smoothly.  I don't know that I would sell another FP without an upgraded nib.  It was definitely worth the price and I would recommend them to anyone with reservations about the stock nibs.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2012)

Fibonacci said:


> I have been looking for a better nib for my carry pen.  I asked around about more flexible nibs a few weeks ago, but they all seemed out of my price range.  I ended up getting a fine heritage nib from Exotics that I installed a couple days ago.  Having used it for a while, I am very impressed.
> 
> At first, it would not stay in the housing.  The IPG I took out was about 1/32" longer than the new one, but that did not turn out to be the problem.  When I laid the two nibs side by side, I discovered that the IPG had a slightly larger radius on the feed end.  I flattened that end of the Heritage nib ever so slightly to make them match and it went in and stayed perfectly.
> 
> It holds a nice smooth line, has good thickness control, and writes very smoothly.  I don't know that I would sell another FP without an upgraded nib.  It was definitely worth the price and I would recommend them to anyone with reservations about the stock nibs.




Hey Jason!!!
THANK YOU!!!  Not only for being resourceful, but also for telling me and others about this solution.

You are the only one who has mentioned this problem, but I have to assume that others HAVE had it---I will now know what to suggest!!!

Can I ask what pen you were converting, please??

AGAIN, THANK YOU!!!!

Ed


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried it on an apprentice jr. gent and a magnetic graduate.  Both had the same "issue" with the nib coming out.  I say "issue" in quotes because I would say it is too minor to really matter.

I flattened it a bit by using a pair of flat jawed pliers to squeeze the last 1/4" or so of the nib.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2012)

That IS very interesting.

Did it seem to you that the nibs on those two pens were identical?

(I ask because I have not seen either one---sorry!!)


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jul 30, 2012)

Fibonacci said:


> I tried it on an apprentice jr. gent and a magnetic graduate. Both had the same "issue" with the nib coming out. I say "issue" in quotes because I would say it is too minor to really matter.
> 
> I flattened it a bit by using a pair of flat jawed pliers to squeeze the last 1/4" or so of the nib.


 
Thanks!!! I believe I had been having a similar problem, but I thought it was me...good to know! Yes, an upgraded nib is worth it by far.

David


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 31, 2012)

I just pulled them out again, and the graduate nib is a bit longer than both the jr gent and the heritage nib.

The curvature was the tightest on the heritage, then jr gent, with the graduate being the flattest.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you, that is information that will help lots of "pen guys"!!

Ed


----------

